# My Foray into Sculptures and Oil Paintings



## John S Cheung (Feb 11, 2011)

After I retired, I went passionately into learning and doing visual arts.  I went first into sculptures and then I changed to doing oil paintings. 

Subsequently I got increasingly physically clumsy due to a long-term medical problem.  I changed again to take up writing and publishing.  

I would like to show some of my artworks.  Unfortunately I cannot find an icon to show the images in my computer.  

Instead, this is my art website.  *One Sun Art Studio*


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 11, 2011)

This is one of my paintings, called 'Middle East on Fire'.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 11, 2011)

Those are very impressive paintings, John. You're very talented. Sorry to hear of your medical condition, to lose such an ability is a shame. Still, writing can be very challenging and a wonderful way to express your artistic nature. So glad you've shown us your wonderful artwork.


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Gumby.

There is some similarity between my artwork and my writings.  I go for reality and try to say something through them.  Perhaps these have to do with my personality and with my background.  My career was engineering before I retired.   I changed from engineering as I cannot use it to express my feelings.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 11, 2011)

There is much truth in what you're saying. I do believe that is the case most times, John. Our personality comes through in our artwork as well as our writings.


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 12, 2011)

This is one of my big sculptures, called 'Man's Descent'.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 13, 2011)

"Man's Descent" is beautiful. Such a serene creation. My hat off to you, sir.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi John, this has always been my favorite of your sculptures, along with "Caged".


----------

